# Where do Canadian members purchase from?



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I frequently see co-op lists in the US but cant seem to find anything the same over here in Ontario. I have multiple dogs and would like to place a bulk meat order much like the American members can but for the life of me cant find any information on how to go about this. Right now, I buy meats on sale at the grocery store. I have contacted several butchers and none of them have been very helpful. On average they still want to charge retail prices even though I told them I need about 300lbs of meat per month. For example, I asked about bulk beef hearts and have been told its $3 per lb.

So I am calling out to the Canadians on this board. Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated. Or just post where you find excellent bulk pricing.

I will tell you what I have found  King Capon Chicken in Newmarket will see chicken legs by the 50lb case for $1 per lb and they will also sell cases of necks and backs for .50 cents per lb.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm in Alberta so not much help. I did find a couple of threads that might interest you, it depends where you live in Ontario.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/10136-ontario-co-op.html
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/6254-southern-ontario-raw-feeders.html


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't find necks anywhere in Calgary... Ive visited 5 butchers. the only place is at a raw food pet store where they are ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Chewice, I was able to get packages of necks & backs at Superstore (in Calgary). It was $2 per package (about 3 necks and 4 backs).


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Two is plenty...

My friend is starting up a raw supplying business.....
He sells ground beef, ground chicken, ground salmon... many many things.. including turkey necks...

im going to search for his contact info... hes on FB if you are..


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

There is a group on FB called Toronto Area Raw Pet Food..... it is a huge resource!

here is his blurb on there..

Raw4Dogs
Web page to come (raw4dogs.ca)
1068 Ewart St, Innisfil, Ontario
Will also be operating out of The Red Barn Event Centre in Barrie
[email protected]
Products:
Lamb ribs, Ground chicken with bone, Turkey necks, Chicken backs and carcasses, Beef heart, Offal mixture, Ground Beef, Ground Salmon, Beef tendons, Duck necks/feet/wings/carcasses, Whole rabbit, Special orders, and a few more items will be added over the next couple of weeks, Delivery to the GTA available ( I work in Mississauga)


also, look into chinese/oriental supermarkets...

Friday night i picked up 4 boxes of chicken frames.. each box costing 5$.. each box weighing 10 lbs or more. HUGEEE Savings!
Also you can find the weird organs there too....and other types of meat (duck, rabbit... you name it ).


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah me too, in Edmonton, at Superstore. Necks and backs in the frozen section. Chicken liver, gizzards and hearts too. The boys had liver tonight with hearts. My wife took Toby out for his night walk as I was working out. She reported a great poop. Solid and decent size (lots of rabbit turds lately, or some runny ones at night).


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

what about this place?
Growlies.ca | Healthy Pets Happy People | Victoria British Columbia | Raw Pet Food


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> what about this place?
> Growlies.ca | Healthy Pets Happy People | Victoria British Columbia | Raw Pet Food



I'm in Victoria, and will use Growlies when I need things like lamb necks. The price on the turkey necks looks good also. I do wish there were a larger supplier or a co-op handy, though. I'd start one myself, but I don't know any other PMR feeders in the area personally (all the raw feeders I know do pre-made).

Another resource for Vancouver Island folks is Glenwood Meats.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I use Highland Packers in Stoney Creek Ontario. They have pretty much everything at good prices. They cater a lot to raw feeders and the demand keeps growing for them.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

tuckersmom20 said:


> There is a group on FB called Toronto Area Raw Pet Food..... it is a huge resource!
> 
> here is his blurb on there..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info tuckersmom  I found a raw supplier in Bowmanville which is still about an hour away from me (Innisfil is 2 hrs). Their name is Your Best Friends Food (Your Best Friend’s Food » About Us) I emailed them and their prices are reasonable:

Whole chickens $1.50 lb,

pork roast with bone in $1.59 lb

chunked beef $1.35 lb

whole beef hearts $1.75 lb

Lamb ground with bone in $2.00 lb

I also carry whole herring @ $1.25 lb

whole turkeys or parts $1.25 lb

Tripe lamb $2.00 lb, it comes in 1 to 5 lb pieces

beef tripe $1.25 lb

beef offal $1.25 lb, comes in 1 1/2 lb pieces (ground)

Beef Liver or Kidney $1 lb

Kelp or Alfalfa $1.50 lb

Diatomacious Earth $1.50lb


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in Albera to and I do have a smal dog so it may not be useful for every one but I find a ton of stuff at superstore for dirt cheap. 
Chicken necks a backs for a pack 1.35$
Chicken heart a huge pack for 1.20$
Liver and kidney or a large pack 2-3$
6 whole herring fish for 3$ 
Chicken feet ( huge huge pack) 4$ 
Like I said wont work for every one but it works great for me


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are a few more that you could ask about delivery, etc.

About us - Heronview Raw and Natural 

Raw food for a healthy pet

http://www.k9cuisineraw.ca/shipping.php (This one is in London but I know they have distributors in other parts of the province, so you could email them to see)

Asian markets are also great for meat deals and getting parts of animals you can't get in regular grocery stores.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm looking for a good distributor in the Lower Mainland (BC) if anyone knows of one too.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

For all the Canadians (such as myself) NR/BARF Supplier, Book, Practitioner Directory List !!
scroll down on the left side and pick your province. I had emailed a breeder about where she sourced her raw and she sent me that link since there are plenty of places! Hope it helps! Wait , I think the U.S is there too :redface:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I just buy from Superstore and Safeway. I'm lazy and haven't looked for co-ops or bulk places. If we get our third dog and especially if I go for a bigger breed we will be!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

twoisplenty said:


> Thanks for the info tuckersmom  I found a raw supplier in Bowmanville which is still about an hour away from me (Innisfil is 2 hrs). Their name is Your Best Friends Food (Your Best Friend’s Food » About Us) I emailed them and their prices are reasonable:
> 
> Whole chickens $1.50 lb,
> 
> ...


There is also another place in the bowmanville area...
My friend from dock dogs told me about it but I've forgotten the name...
I'll have to ask her tonight... The prices were good... I was even willing to drive from Newmarket to get it.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I just learned today about k9cuisineraw.ca - looks like they have good prices and variety! YAY!


----------

